# Advice on homebrew recipe



## j20nyh (Jun 14, 2015)

I've been wanting to have a crack at making a homebrew wax for a while but looking for some advice on a recipe for the following:

- fairly hard not too oiley
- high durability
- fast cure
- easy to remove

I'm willing to compromise on high gloss, beading and sheeting and would like a fairly simple starting point for 500ml of finished product.


----------

